# darsi un tono



## Maria_del_Valle

"Era impacciato e insicuro, si dava un tono"
Estaba cohibido e inseguro, se daba un tono.  No lo entiendo. Gracias.


----------



## Larroja

Darse tono, importancia. ¿No?


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me parece que "darse tono" en español significa exactamente lo contrario de lo que quiere decir en la frase  en italiano


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> A mi me parece que "darse tono" en español significa exactamente lo contrario de lo que quiere decir en la frase  en italiano



En italiano significa aproximadamente "darse importancia", y digo aproximadamente porque soy italiana y en italiano encontraría más sinónimos que en español. Pero el sentido es ése. De todas formas, para ayudarnos a comprender sería más útil argumentar las afirmaciones, porque este aporte tuyo, perdóname si te lo digo, no aclara nada, sino que determina más dudas de las del principio.


----------



## MOMO2

Maria_del_Valle said:


> "Era impacciato e insicuro, si dava un tono"
> Estaba cohibido e inseguro, se daba un tono.  No lo entiendo. Gracias.


 


Neuromante said:


> A mi me parece que "darse tono" en español significa exactamente lo contrario de lo que quiere decir en la frase en italiano


 
Maria_del_Valle: 
La frase es rara porque tal como está escrita parece que la persona "si dà un tono" porque es "impacciato e insicuro".

Danos más contexto y seguramente entenderemos de qué va esto.

Neuromante: 
¡Qué interesante!

Entonces en castellano "darse tono" significa "hacer algo que hace parecer a uno menos importante, inteligente, listo ... de lo que es?

Momo2


----------



## 0scar

Lo unico que tiene sentido es "...trataba de mantener la compostura"

Contexto completo:
http://books.google.com/books?id=J4...pacciato e insicuro, si dava un tono"&f=false


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> Lo unico que tiene sentido es "...trataba de mantener la compostura"



Visto il contesto completo, non credo proprio. Vuol dire: in realtà "era impacciato e insicuro", ma prima, quando dimostrava sicurezza e protervia, "si dava un tono".


----------



## Shanks78

Maria_del_Valle said:


> "Era impacciato e insicuro, si dava un tono"
> Estaba cohibido e inseguro, se daba un tono.  No lo entiendo. Gracias.



Seguramente, en italiano, podemos decir que "darsi un tono" significa darse importancia.

En mi diccionario he encontrado también que "darse nota" significa "assumere contegno", lo que en italiano podrìa ser otro sinònimo de "darsi un tono". ¿Asì que serìa incorrecto decir que "darsi un tono" quiere decir "darse nota"?




p.s. @ Larroja Visto il contesto completo, non credo proprio. Vuol dire: in realtà "era impacciato e insicuro", ma prima, quando dimostrava sicurezza e protervia, "si dava un tono".

Si dava un tono proprio perchè si sentiva impacciato e insicuro, è una conseguenza in questo caso


----------



## Larroja

Shanks78 said:


> Si dava un tono proprio perchè si sentiva impacciato e insicuro, è una conseguenza in questo caso



Il contesto non dice che *si sentiva*, ma che *era *impacciato e insicuro. Riporto il brano completo: 
_Non riuscivo a riconoscerlo neanche ora. Nel modo in cui parlava, non c'era più nulla della sicurezza, della protervia di una volta. Era impacciato e insicuro, si dava un tono. _


----------



## Shanks78

Larroja said:


> Il contesto non dice che *si sentiva*, ma che *era *impacciato e insicuro. Riporto il brano completo:
> _Non riuscivo a riconoscerlo neanche ora. Nel modo in cui parlava, non c'era più nulla della sicurezza, della protervia di una volta. Era impacciato e insicuro, si dava un tono. _



Posto che darsi un tono vuol dire sempre e comunque darsi una certa aria, una certa importanza, secondo me non può essere letto nient'altro che come una conseguenza del fatto che era (e si sentiva, a questo punto va da sé...) impacciato e insicuro. 

Me gustarìa saber en cambio si "darse nota" podrìa ser un sinònimo de "darsi un tono"...


----------



## Larroja

@ Shanks78=_ Posto che darsi un tono vuol dire sempre e comunque darsi una certa aria..._ 
Alla fine, è quello che importa.


----------



## 0scar

Shanks78 said:


> En mi diccionario he encontrado también que "darse nota" significa *"assumere contegno"*



Ahora estoy 99,99% seguro:* "...mantenía la compostura/ la calma" * o* "se contenía".*


----------



## gatogab

> _Nel modo in cui parlava, non c'era più nulla della sicurezza, della protervia di una volta. Era impacciato e insicuro, *si dava un tono*_





> *"...mantenía la compostura/ la calma" o "se contenía". *


 
¿Quiere decir que_ disimulaba_ el empacho?


----------



## 0scar

Algo así,  *asumía una actitud*.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Una persona impacciata e insicura mostra di non avere personalità e carattere; darsi un tono vuol dire appunto assumere un profilo piu' definito, far emergere la propria personalità. Non ha necessariamente un significato negativo. 
Se una persona si veste in modo scialbo e anonimo io posso dirgli:
*datti un tono   *
In questo caso  intendo incoraggiare quella persona a personalizzare il suo modo di vestire


----------



## Neuromante

MOMO2 said:


> Neuromante:
> ¡Qué interesante!
> 
> Entonces en castellano "darse tono" significa "hacer algo que hace parecer a uno menos importante, inteligente, listo ... de lo que es?




No, para nada. Simplemente el resto de la frase en italiano me llevó a pensar que era lo contrario de lo que he visto después que significa, que es lo mismo que en español.

Pero el motivo de mi error no ha desaparecido. No veo ninguna posible relación entre ser "impacciato" y "darse tono" y mucho menos una relación con las alusiones a su inseguridad. Me resultan incompatibles como conceptos.



Larroja, si no puse argumentación fue simplemente por que creí, del contexto, que esa expresión significaba otra cosa. Y el contexto, ni aún ampliado me haría pensar de otro modo. Sólo los aportes de otros foreros me han hecho ver que estaba equivocado. 
Creo que soy alguien que no se caracteriza por no poner argumentos, ejemplos y todo lo que le parezca oportuno para explicar algo, especialmente cuando no opina igual que lo que se haya puesto antes. La verdad es que tiendo a poner demasiado y a acabar liándome.


La única posible explicación que veo es que con el desarrollo del texto se entienda que la persona que habla esté detectando esa inseguridad por debajo de una actitud estudiada, como con los actores que van de prepotentes por que en realidad son débiles e inseguros. Pero para eso tendría que haberlo conocido muy bien tiempo antes.


----------



## gatogab

> La única posible explicación que veo es que con el desarrollo del texto se entienda que la persona que habla esté detectando esa inseguridad por debajo de una actitud estudiada, como con los actores que van de prepotentes por que en realidad son débiles e inseguros. Pero para eso tendría que haberlo conocido muy bien tiempo antes.


Precisamente.
La persona asumía una actitud para disimular su inseguridad.
Desde cuando he aprendido el modo de expresarte, Neuro, creo que te entiendo '_al vuelo'._
También yo veo una inseguridad de fondo en una persona demasiado prepotente, sobretodo cuando trata de inculcarnos a fuerza sus opiniones y puntos de vista.


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Il contesto non dice che *si sentiva*, ma che *era *impacciato e insicuro. Riporto il brano completo:
> _Non riuscivo a riconoscerlo neanche ora. Nel modo in cui parlava, non c'era più nulla della sicurezza, della protervia di una volta. Era impacciato e insicuro,(ma) si dava un tono. _


----------



## Larroja

@ Gatogab
_Non riuscivo a riconoscerlo neanche ora. Nel modo in cui parlava, non c'era più nulla della sicurezza, della protervia di una volta. Era impacciato e insicuro,(ma) si dava un tono.

_Il punto è proprio questo, Gato, vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi: se così fosse, la frase vorrebbe dire: "era impacciato e sicuro, ma adesso si mostrava forte." Siccome però poco prima ha detto che non si mostra più sicuro come un tempo, il ragionamento non quadra.


----------



## gatogab

Primero era una persona segura de si misma. Ahora no le quedaba nada de eso, pero lo escondía.
Se nota que las personas esas, lo conocen bien.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Viendo que el tema trae cola, voy a poner más contexto. 
"Mi tese la scatola di cioccolatini come un amichetto di scuola in visita e si tolse el cappotto. Con la stessa timidezza rispose ai saluti degli altri, stringendo le mani e presentadosi invariabilmente nello stesso modo:
-Piacere, Vito.
Sparito l'occhio diverso, aveva giustamente abolito anche il soprannome, che per noi era sempre stato il suo unico nome. Dopo avere salutato tutti glia altri, Vito si avvicinò a Isabella. Si abbracciarono e lei gli accarezzò per gioco la testa con i pochi capelli rimasti.
-E tua moglie, non l'hai portata?
-Sta a casa con il bambino.
-Devi essere un marito terribile. Quanti anni ha tuo figlio? scherzò lei.
-Due, è piccoletto.
Le sorrise. Non riuscivo a riconoscerlo neanche ora. Nel modo in cui parlava, con c'era più nulla della sicurezza, della protervia di una volta. Era impacciato e insicuro, si dava un tono".


----------



## Neuromante

Pues cada vez lo entiendo menos. Ese "darsi un tono" parece completamente fuera de lugar. Ya ni siquiera veo la posibilidad de que se diera aires para disimular la inseguridad, al contrario.


¿Que libro y que autor es? Por que yo he llegado a leer "desescalinare" en lugar de "scendere le scale"


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Pues cada vez lo entiendo menos. Ese "darsi un tono" parece completamente fuera de lugar.



Por una vez estoy TOTALMENTE de acuerdo contigo.  El problema de la frase es que el autor utiliza la expresión de una forma impropia. Mirad, otra opinión aquí: darsi un tono.


----------



## gatogab

> Se fosse "era impacciato ed insicuro, quindi (*come protezione*, diciamo) decise di darsi un tono", forse avrebbe più senso, no?


Lo que queríase demostrar,¿no?


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Lo que queríase demostrar,¿no?



Può darsi, ma staremmo dando all'espressione "darsi un tono", il cui significato è oggetto di questa discussione, un senso che non ha.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Neuromante said:


> Pues cada vez lo entiendo menos. Ese "darsi un tono" parece completamente fuera de lugar. Ya ni siquiera veo la posibilidad de que se diera aires para disimular la inseguridad, al contrario.
> 
> 
> ¿Que libro y que autor es? Por que yo he llegado a leer "desescalinare" en lugar de "scendere le scale"


  Se trata de Il cappotto del turco, de Cristina Comencini.


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Può darsi, ma staremmo dando all'espressione "darsi un tono" un senso che non ha.


Ma noi abbiamo la fantasia e glielo diamo
darsi un tono = proteggersi



> Ahora estoy 99,99% seguro:* "...mantenía la compostura/ la calma" *o* "se contenía".*


 
Questo mi ha dato la dritta.


----------



## Neuromante

La guionista de "La bestia nel cuoro" Una película sobre las violaciones sufridas durante años por un niño pero donde la víctima de quien debemos compadecernos no es él si no la hermana y a él que lo parta un rayo. Todo dicho. Me queda claro que la autora uso la expresión sin tener ni idea de su significado ,solo para completar la frase


----------



## MOMO2

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Viendo que el tema trae cola, voy a poner más contexto.
> "Mi tese la scatola di cioccolatini come un amichetto di scuola in visita e si tolse el cappotto. Con la stessa timidezza rispose ai saluti degli altri, stringendo le mani e presentadosi invariabilmente nello stesso modo:
> -Piacere, Vito.
> Sparito l'occhio diverso, aveva giustamente abolito anche il soprannome, che per noi era sempre stato il suo unico nome. Dopo avere salutato tutti glia altri, Vito si avvicinò a Isabella. Si abbracciarono e lei gli accarezzò per gioco la testa con i pochi capelli rimasti.
> -E tua moglie, non l'hai portata?
> -Sta a casa con il bambino.
> -Devi essere un marito terribile. Quanti anni ha tuo figlio? scherzò lei.
> -Due, è piccoletto.
> Le sorrise. Non riuscivo a riconoscerlo neanche ora. Nel modo in cui parlava, con c'era più nulla della sicurezza, della protervia di una volta. Era impacciato e insicuro, si dava un tono".


 

¡Madre de Dios! Questo è un lavoro per Superman!
De qué libro lo sacaste? A ver si en nuestras bibliotecas (o en la librería al lado de mi oficina ¡je je je!) encontramos el texto. Me parece imposible que la frase esté entera.
Dinos el título, capítulo, página del cápitulo o párrafo, vamos: lo posible para individuar la frase ...  
Nada es imposible para los foreros de WR 

Nota: Iré a ver "Il cappotto del turco" y buscaré la frase ...



Neuromante said:


> La guionista de "La bestia nel cuoro" Una película sobre las violaciones sufridas durante años por un niño pero donde la víctima de quien debemos compadecernos no es él si no la hermana y a él que lo parta un rayo. Todo dicho. Me queda claro que la autora uso la expresión sin tener ni idea de su significado ,solo para completar la frase


 
O.. para complicar la frase


----------



## Curandera

_Potrebbe essere: Era impacciato e insicuro, insomma artefatto?_


----------



## ursu-lab

Io capisco che prima Vito era sicuro di carattere, pieno di sé e arrogante, mentre ORA è impacciato e deve darsi un tono, cioè fingerlo, diciamo recitare una parte, "disimular" la sua insicurezza. Ecco, forse potresti usare il verbo "disimular".
Ciao


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> ...deve darsi un tono, cioè fingerlo, diciamo recitare una parte, "disimular" la sua insicurezza. Ecco, forse potresti usare il verbo *"disimular".*
> Ciao


*Post #13© *

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ops, scusa gatogab, nella sfilza di post non l'avevo visto. Insomma, anch'io quoto "disimulaba".


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Ops, scusa gatogab, nella sfilza di post non l'avevo visto. Insomma, anch'io quoto "disimulaba".


Scherzavo, Ursu. Es un placer condividir ideas.


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> *Post #13© *
> 
> Buen fin de semana.



Pero es que NO está disimulando, queda claro en el texto: En la forma de dar la mano, de presentarse repitiendo siempre las mismas palabras, en la timidez.

Dice claramente que en el modo en que se comportaba no se reconocía al Vito de antes. Es imposible darte un tono (Actuar de un determinado modo) al mismo tiempo que haces todo lo contrario (Mostrándote como eres)


La escritora o no se fijo en lo que estaba escribiendo o es una Corin Tellado más


----------



## ursu-lab

@Neuromante. 
La escritora es una directora de cinema hija de otro director y hermana de otra.
En italiano, "darsi un tono" significa tener una actitud para aparentar MÁS de lo que eres en realidad, para mejorar el nivel de tu imagen, digamos. Es decir, es como un ficción, pero sin ninguna mala intención. El tío ese se siente inseguro, entonces disimula su inseguridad "dandosi un tono". Es como "componerse" pero no tanto en el aspecto físico en el sentido de acicalarse, como más bien en su actitud psicológica, de carácter. El tono se refiere a la autoestima, a la seguridad que ahora le falta.

@curandera: forse volevi dire "affettato"? Perché "artefatto" di solito si usa o come sostantivo o nell'accezione di contraffatto, taroccato.


----------



## Neuromante

Ursu-lab, en el texto no da la sensación de que esté disimulando nada, se siente inseguro y se comporta como alguien inseguro. Las palabras "si daba un tono" contradicen todo lo que la autora está escribiendo. Todo lo que escribes para describir esa expresión es aplicable en español y de hecho, si en mi primer post puse que significaba lo contrario en los dos idiomas fue porque del texto en italiano se debería deducir eso. Lo hemos escrito muchos: Esa frase no viene a cuento, contradice todo lo demás.


Y sobre la autora: Busqué en internet a ver quien era y francamente, entre que el hecho de que su familia le vale como sostén profesional y que vi La Bestia nel Cuore y el único mérito que le vi es el ser un panfleto, no tengo ni tendré una buena idea idea profesional de esa mujer.



Ha puesto una frase fuera de lugar, no hay que forzar la lengua italiana para que se adapte, que se adapte ella.


----------



## Curandera

@ ursu-lab: artefatto, affettato possono essere sinonimi a seconda del contesto. Una persona artefatta. Si a dire il vero affettato è stata la prima parola che mi è venuta in mente. 
http://luirig.altervista.org/sinonimi/hypertext/main.php?lemma=affettato
E' questo il senso, senza utilizzare verbi che nel testo non sono richiesti. 

Era impacciato, insicuro, (insomma) affettato/artefatto, costruito.


----------



## honeyheart

Pregunto, ¿no podría querer decir algo así?:

_Le sorrise. Non riuscivo a riconoscerlo neanche ora. Nel modo in cui parlava, con c'era più nulla della sicurezza, della protervia di una volta. Era impacciato e insicuro, si vedeva chiaramente.

_O sea que era evidente, se notaba.

(Es sólo una hipótesis. )


----------



## Curandera

Il vero dilemma di questa frase è che le due parole antecedenti esprimono l'esatto contrario del 'se daba un tono'. Allora o si traduce con la stessa intenzione dell'autrice (sarà poi quella?) e quindi letteralmente o secondo la mia ormai confusa interpretazione, andrebbe forse meglio *'Assumer** un actitud' *che qualcuno di voi ha già fatto presente. Oppure interpretandolo liberamente... lo que queráis. 
¿Qué os parece?


EDIT: Era impacciato, insicuro, atteggiato. L'ho detto che ero confusa!!!


----------



## gatogab

Per me, al di là di tutte le interpretazioni della frase in questione, chi narra non si fida molto di Vito.
Allora la frase non è altro che un dubbio tipo: '_questo non me la racconta giusta'._
¿Mucha fantasia?


----------



## ursu-lab

@Neuromante: il commento sulla famiglia Comencini era ironico, proprio perché si tratta di una famiglia in cui non sono riusciti ad avere un minimo di varietà nel lavoro: la famosa pappa pronta o nepotismo che dir si voglia... Neanche a me era piaciuto il film, a parte l'interpretazione di Giovanna Mezzogiorno che secondo me oggi come oggi è la migliore attrice italiana in circolazione. E sono d'accordo con te anche sul fatto che il fratello (Locascio) era la vera vittima e il suo ruolo non era stato approfondito a sufficienza. Il film era una pa.lla pazzesca, soprattutto la scena di lei quando sta per partorire su quel treno da sola (ma quando mai in Italia si trova un treno completamente vuoto?) e non riesce neanche a tirare il freno d'emergenza. Mah...
Certo che da una semplice domanda di traduzione "non enrollamos" parecchio, eh? Alla prossima.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

¡Guau!... en buena hora se me ocurrió preguntar..jajajjaja... bueno, finalmente lo voy a traducir libremente, es decir, "a la española". Lo traduciré como: "se le notaba". Gracias a todos por vuestro interés.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

A mi parecer se trata de una escritura precipitada y a la vez remendada, empapada de incongruencias de estilo y sentido.

________________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## gatogab

nuevoestudiante said:


> A mi parecer se trata de una escritura precipitada y a la vez remendada, empapada de incongruencias de estilo y sentido.


¿Tipo Céline?


----------



## Neuromante

Tipo Corin Tellado, la lo dije yo hace años en este mismo hilo


----------



## nuevoestudiante

gatogab said:


> ¿Tipo Céline?


 

Si es broma, puede pasar...

______________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## infinite sadness

A volte uno cerca di darsi un tono per nascondere la propria insicurezza, quindi non vedo contraddizione.


----------



## gatogab

nuevoestudiante said:


> Si es broma, puede pasar...


Para nada.
Tengo '_Voyage au bout de la nuit' _traducido por Ernesto Ferrero.
Ha hecho saltos mortales para lograr hacernos comprender el modo de expresarse de Céline. Si Ferrero hubiese traducido literalmente, no habríamos entendido nada.
Creo que ha hecho bien Maria a interpretar el sentido, así como debería ser en España, de la frasecita _'dare un tono'._

('_para nada'_ parece un calco  italiano)

*Para nada.*


----------



## ursu-lab

Indipendentemente dal fatto che l'autrice piaccia o meno, nemmeno io vedo alcuna contraddizione nel fatto che si dia un tono perché è insicuro. Sarebbe assurdo il contrario, e cioè che si desse un tono sentendosi sicuro, in quel caso equivarrebbe a pavoneggiarsi, a gonfiarsi di superbia. Evidentemente i madrelingua spagnoli devono cogliere una sfumatura che in realtà appartiene alla loro lingua e non all'italiano.
Comunque, "darsi un tono" non è necessariamente né affettato né artefatto, perché mentre questi due ultimi termini implicano una connotazione negativa, di falsità e finzione, una sorta di "maschera", il primo significa semplicemente "comportarsi in modo da dimostrare sicurezza di sé", e si riferisce all'autostima, non contiene alcun riferimento al fatto di essere sgradevole agli occhi altrui.


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Evidentemente i madrelingua spagnoli devono cogliere una sfumatura che in realtà appartiene alla loro lingua e non all'italiano.



Sono madrelingua italiana e per me l'uso di quell'espressione in quel contesto è improprio. Lo dimostra, a mio parere, beninteso, il fatto che una frase banalotta di un'autrice spesso banalotta abbia scatenato tutto questo po' po' di discussioni. 

@ Gato: una cosa è la complessità di Céline, di fronte alla quale serve magna scienza e molta buona volontà, lo ammetto, un'altra è non riuscire a spiegarsi.


----------



## gatogab

> @ Gato: una cosa è la complessità di Céline, di fronte alla quale serve magna scienza e molta buona volontà, lo ammetto, un'altra è non riuscire a spiegarsi.


De acuerdo.
Va bene.
Nuevo Estudiante tomó como broma una pregunta que hice.
Nunca he leído la Comencini, por eso no tengo idea de cómo escribe ni de qué escribe.
Mo' vengo a sapere che si tratta di una _'banalotta'._


----------



## Curandera

@Ursu-lab: Difatti non è necessariamente così. E credo che in questo caso la giusta interpretazione dipenda molto dalla comprensione di un contesto più ampio. 
Secondo un suggerimento di gatogab, "chi narra non si fida molto di Vito", il che fa presumere a: sarcasmo, diffidenza ecc. Oppure no. 
La contraddizione nasce nel 'tono' e scusate il gioco di parole', a parer mio. Perchè se dico in italiano: Era impacciato, insicuro, si dava un tono... la domanda sorge spontanea: cosa intendi dire? Allora lo spiego... era impacciato ed insicuro per cui cercava di darsi un tono. Oppure... era impacciato ed insicuro ma si dava comunque un tono (per dissimulare)... era impacciato ed insicuro e si nascondeva dandosi un tono... era impacciato ed insicuro e pertanto si atteggiava... era impacciato ed insicuro quindi si dava un tono... 
Se manca la spiegazione, e sempre a mio modesto avviso, allora bisognerà dedurlo da una visione più ampia, magari basandoci su altri particolari, indizi descrittivi che l'autrice ha precedentemente fatto presente, o semplicemente in base alla propria visione personale ed interpretarlo.
Di qui i vari tentativi di traduzione.


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Mo' vengo a sapere che si tratta di una _'banalotta'._



Ho detto "spesso banalotta", il che non significa che lo sia sempre. Non la conosco abbastanza bene da dare un giudizio così totalizzante.



			
				Maria_del_Valle said:
			
		

> finalmente lo voy a traducir libremente, es decir, "a la española". Lo traduciré como: "se le notaba".


----------



## Neuromante

Ragazzi, rilegete, vi prego. Non c`é la più piccola silaba nell testo che attinga a un tipo che si da un tono. Tutta, assolutamente tutta la descrizzione è da un tipo impacciato e insicuro: Come parla, il viso, le parole, come saluta, lo sguardo. 

Lei aveva il capelli cupi come ali di corvo, evocava lontani isole da i Caraibi, una notte piena di misteri e pecati vietati, si vedeva che era finta bionda.

Ma vi rendete conto?


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante, il problema di questa frase è proprio questo: che non si capisce perché ma chi è madrelingua spagnolo (in questo forum, almeno) considera una contraddizione il fatto  che una persona insicura voglia darsi un tono per apparire meno insicura. A me, in italiano e come italiana, sembra, oltre che plausibile, anche più che logico. E insisto, se fosse il contrario (sicuro+atteggiamento spavaldo), sì che sarebbe fastidioso: la classica "chulería", tanto per intenderci in spagnolo, o un "grasa", come dicono gli uruguayani degli argentini o un gradasso in italiano... A questo punto, mi viene il dubbio che più che un problema linguistico si tratti di una questione di differenza culturale.


----------



## gatogab

> A questo punto, mi viene il dubbio che più che un problema linguistico si tratti di una questione di differenza culturale.


También yo he llegado a esa conclusión. En efecto, en un post anterior lo afirmo, diciendo que María hace bien en traducir libremente:





> "a la española"


----------



## Neuromante

Ursu-la, anche in spagnolo si capisce così: Uno che essendo insicuro tenta di disimularlo o di far finta di sicurezza. Il problema è che in tutto il testo non c´è nulla che acenne a questo. Il tizio viene descrito come una persona che tutto, ma propio tutto, quello che fa li mete in bella mostra come uno che è, come poco, insicuro. In pratica si dice che non sembra quello di una volta e lo discrivono come un bambocio. Uno che si da un tono verrebe discrito nell modo oposto: Una descrizzione da come fa finta per concluder per sentenziare: _Ma si dava un tono_
Non describi un perdente per dire che si esta dando un tono



E poi:


ursu-lab said:


> Neuromante, il problema di questa frase è proprio questo: che non si capisce perché ma chi è madrelingua spagnolo *(in questo forum, almeno)* considera una contraddizione il fatto...


In che modo devo considerare *questo* comento, che avanza? (No, no va un "dovrei", so cosa scrivo) Uno sgarbo? A me? Al foro? A qui non ti da la raggione, come si legge in altri fili del foro?


Guarda, forse si è un problema di diferenze culturali. Ma sicuramente non fra le diverse nazionalita e non di diversità, ma propio di diferenze: Si capisce dal tono.


----------

